
Snap Inc's shares drop below $20 - empressplay
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-03-17/snapchat-parent-company-sees-shares-drop-below-us20/8364812
======
joeyspn
Pump and dump...

------
supercoder
Ethemeral cash

